# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  So I went searching for Name Generators...

## guyanonymous

I was trying to create a name generator in excel to name the places on my map with...after realizing I'd actually have to use F1 excessively, I decided to see what was online.

I thought I'd post the list of the ones I found interesting in case anyone else can use the links.

http://www.squid.org/rpg-random-gene...laceGeographic
http://rinkworks.com/namegen/
http://www.fantasynames.net/
http://www.seventhsanctum.com/index-name.php  (*There are a lot of themed name generators on this site!)
http://dicelog.com/yafnagen
http://www.squid.org/rpg-random-generator
http://www.behindthename.com/random/
http://gangstaname.com/pirate_name.php
http://nine.frenchboys.net/country.php

----------


## Steel General

thanks for posting...will come in handy

----------


## Redrobes

Nice list - IsoMage got the Elite name generator in python (was it ?) and we both recoded it in Perl on this thread...
http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=3571

----------


## wormspeaker

I'd add EBoN to this list. (Everchanging Book of Names) It's a really good random name generator. The basic stuff is free, there is a charge to use the more advanced naming packages.

http://ebon.pyorre.net/

----------


## Naeddyr

The conlang word maker on Fantasist http://www.fantasist.net/wordmaker.shtml is a pretty good basic phonology-based word generator. it only accepts basic alphanumerics, though, which is a shame (i was last burned by this when it dropped all apostrophes and ës). If you know even basic phonetics and phonology, use this for custom naming schemes.

----------


## Gandwarf

Great list, have some rep.

----------


## mearrin69

Nice list. Have you ever checked out Inspiration Pad Pro from NBOS (the Fractal Mapper guys)? It's free and, if you can master some simple scripting, you can create your own rules for naming based on the flavor you're going for. I've used it for everything from scifi and fanstasy names to creating encounters and treasure for gaming.

http://www.nbos.com/products/ipad/ipad.htm

Now. Off to check out your list. I see you've already got Seventh Sanctum...which is my go-to site. Some of the links (right margin) from there are quite good too.
M

----------


## Ascension

I've used it a few times but since me + anything tech = fail -> I use defaults.

----------


## mearrin69

LOL, well, you make nice atlas-style maps! Thanks and I gave you rep for that...been doing your tut and the results are pretty good so I'm about to try it on my real map. 

In exchange I'd take a shot at scripting up a name generator to your specs in Inspiration Pad if you ever want it. PM me if you're interested.
M

----------


## Alfar

There's also my WordBuilder application. I'm using that to generate place names for my maps, though I don't have anything to show for it just yet. Placing the names is still a pain  :Wink: 

http://whee.dk/?page_id=65

----------

